

Ultimatim from Russia: Ukrainian invasion unless surrender by 5am - ck2
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/03/uk-ukraine-crisis-ultimatum-idUKBREA221AI20140303

======
anovikov
Good news for Russian coders. Behind sanctions, with oil and gas exports
banned, Western banks banned from loaning to Russia etc., coders will party
like it's 1999!

